# Old strikemaster auger ?s



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

So my grandfather gave me an old (maybe 10-15 years old) gas powered strikemaster auger (49cc tecumseh motor and a single chipper blade) that he had been using to dig post holes with for the last few years since he can't get out to fish anymore.

I got it home and of course it wouldn't start. Cleaned the carb, patched a fuel fitting and a crack in the gas tank with JB weld, and took the blade off. 

She runs like a champ now but won't cut ice (at least without a ton of pushing and waiting). I didn't take notice on the way the blade was oriented before i took it off to sharpen with a file (stupid me!). So I'm wondering if i put it on wrong or if the blade is just completely shot from drilling through dirt and rocks. 

Can someone post a pic of their old auger blade attached so i can see the correct way to mount it?

Also, is there any way to sharpen these better than filing? Or should I just drop the cash and get a new one? Kind of pointless for this season but I'll want it next year.

Thanks in advance

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Here's the link of where you can to mouse over and see a bigger/better picture of what yours should look like.
http://www.rapala.com/Chipper-Repla...rt=1&cgid=strikemaster-augerAccessories-blade

I have an older Mag III with the same blade, maybe the same as what you have. The chipper blade is easy to keep sharp with a simple flat stone and some oil. 

There are better and faster ones for sure but mine was garage sale find with blown engine that I fixed with weed wacker parts I already had so I've got next to nothing invested which suites me and my wallet just fine!


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks! Looks like I guessed right and had it on there correctly... 

So the blade just needs more/better sharpening??? 

When I was using it the thing would cut the ice slowly even with all of my body weight on top. I'm talking I could drill faster through the 10 inches we were on with my hand auger that is the same size and it was easier than horsing the gas auger through.

Any tips on sharpening (links, videos, etc.)? Is it possible the pitch of the blade got screwed up when my
Grandpa was augering it into rocks and it's now junk?

Thanks again I appreciate it. I suppose I could spend the money for the blade considering I've got almost no money into this one as well...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

I'd just get a New blade And be done with it. I had an old strikemaster that I couldn't kill no matter how hard I tried. I sold it when I got a new Eskimo. I wish I never would have sold the old girl. The Eskimo doesn't even compare.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NoFish (Dec 30, 2010)

Make sure you get the guide point tip sharp also, not just the blades. If it's rounded they don't cut worth a darn.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

yup, need to have a sharp point.. I had my bit powder coated and put brand new blades on it and it would not cut... I had to lean so hard on that thing pushing down, what a pita....took it in and had the point sharpened and now it cuts so easy.. I basically just set the auger on the ice and the weight of the machine does the rest

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I jsut changed my blade with new ones this year on my strikemaster power auger and I had the same problem you are having even with new blades. A guy on here told me you have to SHIM the front of the blade to help increase the cutting angle.
take a soda can and cut it into strips and place them in front of the mounting screws under the blade near the cutting edge. I doubled the aluminum can strip by folding, so doubled the pitch, and my auger cuts holes like butter again. That is most likely the issue. do a thread search you can probably find the thread I created a few weeks ago about this same topic.
good luck


----------



## earlfriend (Oct 21, 2010)

jasomx6 said:


> I jsut changed my blade with new ones this year on my strikemaster power auger and I had the same problem you are having even with new blades. A guy on here told me you have to SHIM the front of the blade to help increase the cutting angle.
> take a soda can and cut it into strips and place them in front of the mounting screws under the blade near the cutting edge. I doubled the aluminum can strip by folding, so doubled the pitch, and my auger cuts holes like butter again. That is most likely the issue. do a thread search you can probably find the thread I created a few weeks ago about this same topic.
> good luck


Jason I laughed when I read your nearly identical post. I'll Definitely sharpen the point and try the shim.

Question...if I've got the chipper blade, do I want to shim the back side (side across the bolts opposite from the teeth) to get it to angle more towards the ice? Just curious because it sounds like you have the two blade model



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

earlfriend said:


> Jason I laughed when I read your nearly identical post. I'll Definitely sharpen the point and try the shim.
> 
> Question...if I've got the chipper blade, do I want to shim the back side (side across the bolts opposite from the teeth) to get it to angle more towards the ice? Just curious because it sounds like you have the two blade model....


I forgot you mentioned it was used as a post hole digger so the tip and blade are most like shot or rediculously dull at best. Sharpen the tip, put on new blade and see how it cuts first. If you think its not cutting good enough then try some shims. 

If you do put shims in, YES - with that design (blade mounts on top of the auger) you would put them on back side to increase the blade angle.


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

earlfriend said:


> Jason I laughed when I read your nearly identical post. I'll Definitely sharpen the point and try the shim.
> 
> Question...if I've got the chipper blade, do I want to shim the back side (side across the bolts opposite from the teeth) to get it to angle more towards the ice? Just curious because it sounds like you have the two blade model
> 
> ...


----------

